# found tagged pigeon in Middle GA



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

A tagged pigeon took up residence on our patio last Friday 4/3/09. His left wing appears injured but he can fly short distances. I looked up his information and finally put him in a crate on Sunday before trying to contact the club (before that, he was safe from dogs and cats on a patio 20 feet up). The phone number is disconnected and the email address bounced back. I've now tried to contact the national 'IF" organization and have yet to receive an answer back. Suggestions on what I should do? Obviously, I'm already providing food and water. The club is about 370 miles away. 
His tag says: IF FAY 2008, 1401.
Based on this information I (unsuccessfully) tried to contact:

FAY Fayetteville Racing Pigeon Club
P.O. Box 149 Hope Mills, NC 28348-
(910)487-5432 [email protected]

Thanks!
Kelley


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Try this info.

FAY Fayetteville Racing Pigeon Club
Sandra D'Ambrosio P.O. Box 149 Hope Mills, NC 28348-
(910)487-5432 [email protected] 

If that doesn't work, let us know.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, crap......sorry........I saw a different name and just posted the info but then just realized that all the info is the same EXCEPT for the name.....that's not much help huh?
Who did you try to contact at the IF?


----------



## zimom (Apr 7, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, crap......sorry........I saw a different name and just posted the info but then just realized that all the info is the same EXCEPT for the name.....that's not much help huh?
> Who did you try to contact at the IF?


Thanks. I had just deleted her name. 

When that email bounced (and the phone # didn't work), I sent an email here:

Contact The IF Lost & Found Coordinator:
Spring Hill,FL 34610
Phone727) 379-0632
[email protected]

I guess I could try calling tomorrow if they still don't email me back. I think I'm just getting frustrated that I've tried to take care of the bird and contact them back, but it seems no one is interested in getting their bird back. My kids wouldn't mind him staying, but obviously, I'm trying to do the right thing.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, crap......sorry........I saw a different name and just posted the info but then just realized that all the info is the same EXCEPT for the name.....that's not much help huh?
> Who did you try to contact at the IF?


I think because it said IF on the band.....


----------



## zimom (Apr 7, 2009)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I think because it said IF on the band.....


I guess that is 'pigeon humor' I'm not suppose to get???


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

zimom said:


> I guess that is 'pigeon humor' I'm not suppose to get???


LOL....I'm an idiot! I read Renee's comment wrong....I misread "who" for "why" on her last sentence.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimom said:


> Thanks. I had just deleted her name.
> 
> When that email bounced (and the phone # didn't work), I sent an email here:
> 
> ...


You ARE trying to do the right thank and I want to personally thank you for that. I don't know why the IF would have this same contact info for at least the past 3 years if it's no good. 
You should get a response from Sal Lama, but if you don't, then contact Val at this number. He's not good about answering emails, but if you call and he doesn't answer and you leave a message, he will call you back.
Val Matteucci
P. O. Box 374
Hicksville, NY 11802
Phone: (516) 794-3612
I will warn you, if the birds wing is injured......it's so far from home, that there's a good possibility that the owner (if you can find them) won't want the bird back, which in that case, you could keep it. 
But, we'll take that as it comes.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just sent an email to a man I know down in Hope Mills/Fayetteville area asking if he knew anyone from the FAY club. Maybe we'll get lucky and he does. I'll let you know if I hear from him.


----------



## zimom (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks! I've now left a message on Val's answering machine so hopefully I'll hear back. Although it has its appeal, I really would rather not keep the pigeon. My kids are getting a puppy in the next few weeks and I think that is enough for us now  If the puppy comes home before the pigeon leaves us, I'm going to have to figure out another option as it is currently in the puppy's crate!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimom said:


> Thanks! I've now left a message on Val's answering machine so hopefully I'll hear back. Although it has its appeal, I really would rather not keep the pigeon. My kids are getting a puppy in the next few weeks and I think that is enough for us now  If the puppy comes home before the pigeon leaves us, I'm going to have to figure out another option as it is currently in the puppy's crate!


I got this information from the man that I emailed last night. I don't know if Paul would know anyone in the FAY club or not, but he's been around pigeons for a LONG time.........
This is if you don't hear from Val for some reason. 

Renee,

Try Paul Walsh, at: 910-575-8111

or [email protected]


----------



## zimom (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks! I received a reply from Val and have a new contact phone number and email for the Fayetteville club. I've left a voice mail and sent an email so hopefully I'll hear back soon. Also, the more I looked around the internet, I found that someone only about a mile down the road is part of the AU 'group' so I guess i'm hoping if the owner doesn't want him back, maybe this person will take him in.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimom said:


> Thanks! I received a reply from Val and have a new contact phone number and email for the Fayetteville club. I've left a voice mail and sent an email so hopefully I'll hear back soon. Also, the more I looked around the internet, I found that someone only about a mile down the road is part of the AU 'group' so I guess i'm hoping if the owner doesn't want him back, maybe this person will take him in.


That's good news. You mentioned the birds wing being injured. Can the bird fly at all? Sometimes people find these birds in a starvation situation, which will cause they to not be able to fly, so they assume that there's something wrong with the wing. I'm asking, because, if the bird can fly, if we could find a club from up in NC that will be bringing birds down your way for a race, they could possibly pick up the bird, get it closer to home and release it. It was just a thought I had. Our club is coming to GA the next 3 weekends, but we're not coming very close to you, so that's no good. We're going to Jefferson and LaGrange.


----------



## zimom (Apr 7, 2009)

He can fly some, but to my unknowing eye, seems 'off'. His left wing definately doesn't look right, but wouldn't go so far as saying it is broken. When I tried to catch him the first time, he finally got tired of playing tag for 20 minutes so flew to the next house, only to return about 30 minutes later. I hate to admit it but I got him with a fishing net the second time, being as careful as possible not to injure him. I'm too old to chase birds  

I went to that website you mentioned (Paul Walsh), and was tickled to see a lot of his birds are from a line called "Schofield". That was my maiden name, not very common at all.... if for some reason he ends up being from that line, I think this bird is meant to stay with me 

The more I have read up about pigeons, this really does seem like a great hobby. I still don't think we have the time/energy to put into it right now, but definately something we can hopefully look into more later.


----------



## zimom (Apr 7, 2009)

I also want to add that I didn't even put him in the crate until he had been on my patio for 48 hours, as I wanted to give him every opportunity to fly home. We do have occasional hawks, and a storm was coming up so I felt like I needed to keep him safe at that point.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimom said:


> I also want to add that I didn't even put him in the crate until he had been on my patio for 48 hours, as I wanted to give him every opportunity to fly home. We do have occasional hawks, and a storm was coming up so I felt like I needed to keep him safe at that point.


Well, for him to stay put like that for that long........there's something going on with him for sure. He might not have gone "home", but if it was able, it would have gone somewhere and you wouldn't even have been able to get close enough to catch it. 
Any chance of a picture? A frontal view would be great, so that we can see how his wing is hanging..........
You said he showed up on the 3rd, which is a Friday. MOST races are held on Saturday, so it's possible that he had been missing for a while. I don't think he got lost on Friday........maybe the week end before?


----------



## zimom (Apr 7, 2009)

Well I finally talked to the owner. She evidently went missing from a race 2 1/2 weeks ago. He said previously they had flown south, but this time they were released somewhere else and needed to fly North to get home. Unfortunately, she flew SW instead, AWAY from home. He said he is not in a position to come get her or to have her shipped so we left it that I will talk to the guy down the road and see if he is able to take her in. Sounded like she is one of his favorite birds. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimom said:


> Well I finally talked to the owner. She evidently went missing from a race 2 1/2 weeks ago. He said previously they had flown south, but this time they were released somewhere else and needed to fly North to get home. Unfortunately, she flew SW instead, AWAY from home. He said he is not in a position to come get her or to have her shipped so we left it that I will talk to the guy down the road and see if he is able to take her in. Sounded like she is one of his favorite birds. I really appreciate your help.


Well, knowing (some) pigeon fanciers......I figured as much. If the neighbor can't or won't take the bird and you really don't want to keep it, let us know and we'll see if we can figure something out. Good luck.


----------



## zimom (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for all your help. I tracked down the guy down the street, who is getting rid of his pigeons, but he gave me the name of another man also just about a mile away. He just came and picked up 'Soggy" (as my 5 y.o. named her), said it looked like a hawk had gotten her, but he was going to take care of her, even try to get her back to the owner when they travel up north.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimom said:


> Thanks for all your help. I tracked down the guy down the street, who is getting rid of his pigeons, but he gave me the name of another man also just about a mile away. He just came and picked up 'Soggy" (as my 5 y.o. named her), said it looked like a hawk had gotten her, but he was going to take care of her, even try to get her back to the owner when they travel up north.


That's terrific news. Glad it finally worked out and thanks again SO much for all you did. I always HOPE that if one my birds gets lost, someone like you finds it.


----------

